# Fish looks very bloated,



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

I recently lost a rb, I originally thought it was due to age but after some further research I think he had dropsy. Has anyone had any luck treating a condition? I am fairly certain my other RB also has it too. Looking for suggestions, and help?


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Could be dropsy since it is contagious. Usually this always ends in disaster.. The only 2 things I would try before euthanasia is medicated food, or a daily bath in Kanacyn or Maracyn 2 for a period up to 14 days.


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Dr. Giggles said:


> Could be dropsy since it is contagious. Usually this always ends in disaster.. The only 2 things I would try before *euthanasia* is medicated food, or a daily bath in Kanacyn or Maracyn 2 for a period up to 14 days.


*shivers*


----------

